# I have $500-700 to spend. What should I do first?



## gboxerlove (Jan 7, 2007)

Have a 2005 SE-R. Have about $600 to spend. What;s best mod to do first?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

ecu reflash.


----------



## oljunkie (Nov 25, 2006)

get a header and get rid of that evil cat the nismo r tune one is nice you have to use an o2 simulator though cause it will set the CEL off in a day or so, but they are cheap so no worrys.


----------



## oljunkie (Nov 25, 2006)

oops sorry didnt see that this post was in the altima and not the sentra but i would still go with headers not sure if that fits your price range if it doesnt get an intake or some nice suspention pieces ie. sway bars, or some lowering springs and struts. suspension stuff is always fun.


----------



## mtbsolo (Sep 19, 2006)

No one's said the obvious: Cold Air Intake. Theyre cheap, easy to install, noticeable power makers, and sound incredibly cool!

Go with the Nismo CAI or the AEM CAI for the altima 3.5 throu '06. You cant possibly regret it, and you'll have plenty of moolah left over.


----------



## RealDealSE-R (Jan 7, 2007)

absolutely! CAI all the way ! just got mine installed its a injen,heres the model# injsp1978p i have a 2005 SE-R also and it sounds awsome.next is the under drive pulley.got a question though...should i use the underdrive or the new stock diameter underdrive pulley from unorthadox >????also I NEEEEED HEADERS any ideas on the best set, Dyno proven that is.


----------



## jcb272 (May 9, 2006)

^ stock diameter = no power increase


----------



## RealDealSE-R (Jan 7, 2007)

jcb272 said:


> ^ stock diameter = no power increase


uhh..actually i just dynoed my new Sc UA pulley and i got ..4hp and 5 Tq 1st run ,then let it cool for 20 minutes with fan on it and 35 degrees out and then got 230hp and 248.5 Tq so go figure..it was the Perfect Run/conditions = cool engine and warm drivetrain.:woowoo: i have the dyno sheets ,ill try and figure out how to upload them ( this will take all day ) for i am a nooB


----------



## AltimateSER (Jan 23, 2007)

I'd lower first myself. Eibach ProKit FTW.


----------



## RealDealSE-R (Jan 7, 2007)

AltimateSER said:


> I'd lower first myself. Eibach ProKit FTW.


im currently looking for the best suspension setup available.its not that i dont want to lower it,its just i want to find the right setup.


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

I put HOTSHOT headers on my car they were about 600 bux, they put me ahead ALOT, very noticeable, the only problem is the stock muff's on the ser arn't made for that airflow so you have to cut them off and replace them otherwise you sound like a fucking coke bottle rattling the ground... lmao dont sound pretty at least.. but yeah, totally worth the money as far as an upgrade goes. LOVE them


----------



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

RealDealSE-R said:


> im currently looking for the best suspension setup available.its not that i dont want to lower it,its just i want to find the right setup.


go wiith the nismo suspention...it rides nice w/o losing luxury or sacraficing performance. comfortable enough for a daily driver...


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

as far as susmension goes if you are just trying to lower it I would either go Eibach Sport(not pro just because I want to go low) or TEIN. I went with TEIN and I love the results, still a factory ride quality and the looks of a lowered car, love it.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

*BACK FROM MY BAN!!!*

WOOT WOOT!! NOW LET'S SEE WHO'S GOT ANSWERS AROUND HERE. 
AND ONCE AGAIN I'M STARTING BEEF!! =] looveit.


----------



## Zumboy (Mar 6, 2007)

jasonsBLKser said:


> I put HOTSHOT headers on my car they were about 600 bux, they put me ahead ALOT, very noticeable, the only problem is the stock muff's on the ser arn't made for that airflow so you have to cut them off and replace them otherwise you sound like a fucking coke bottle rattling the ground... lmao dont sound pretty at least.. but yeah, totally worth the money as far as an upgrade goes. LOVE them



I really wish I read this before installing my Hotshot Headers a couple days ago... My SE-R is my patrol car and its really hard to give someone a ticket for exhaust if mines sounds like coke bottle rattling on the ground...LOL. Hope I get my Stillen exhaust in before I have to go back to work...


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

Zumboy said:


> I really wish I read this before installing my Hotshot Headers a couple days ago... My SE-R is my patrol car and its really hard to give someone a ticket for exhaust if mines sounds like coke bottle rattling on the ground...LOL. Hope I get my Stillen exhaust in before I have to go back to work...


Wow, a cop with an SE-R. I'm so conflicted...  

Let us know what you think of the sound when you get your exhaust on!


----------



## Zumboy (Mar 6, 2007)

acriml01 said:


> Wow, a cop with an SE-R. I'm so conflicted...
> 
> Let us know what you think of the sound when you get your exhaust on!



Yeah, me and my co-worker chose the Altima SE-R to patrol around with...Mines is the Red one...and my Exhaust just came in so i'm gonna install it tonight...keep you posted.


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

an altima SE-R cop car... now thats just badass... I commend you, haha those ford's just thought they were bad.


----------



## xtremesushi (Mar 13, 2007)

Tight...thats all I have to say.....


----------



## adragone1028 (Apr 28, 2007)

I have a 2005 Altima SE-R and I was looking to spend 1000 to 1500 and be done with modifications. I was looking at the technosquare chip, which I would put last. An intake, I was going to get the injen, but now it seems the nismo intake is better. What else can I get? I heard pulleys are not goo, the hodshot headers are no longer made. Is it worth to get an exhaust, or is the stock exhaust good?


----------



## BigJeff26 (Apr 6, 2007)

adragone1028 said:


> I have a 2005 Altima SE-R and I was looking to spend 1000 to 1500 and be done with modifications. I was looking at the technosquare chip, which I would put last. An intake, I was going to get the injen, but now it seems the nismo intake is better. What else can I get? I heard pulleys are not goo, the hodshot headers are no longer made. Is it worth to get an exhaust, or is the stock exhaust good?




so you can get an all around effect i would say get the following:

-eibach sportines (about 200-230)
-fujita CAI (about 300)
-mossy cat-back exhaust(700)
-replace that ugly grill with mesh(45 bucks ...just do it yourself for $$$ reasons)
- _optional_ ...race pipe...not a fan myself but its cheaper then getting hi flow cats..around (200-300)


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

Ive been looking in to technosqueare but cant get amy where.


----------



## BigJeff26 (Apr 6, 2007)

does the reflash make that big of a deal if you not doin major mods?

what does it to for an intake and exhaust ....i dunno doesnt make sense to me
please enlighten my dumbass


----------



## adragone1028 (Apr 28, 2007)

BigJeff26 said:


> does the reflash make that big of a deal if you not doin major mods?
> 
> what does it to for an intake and exhaust ....i dunno doesnt make sense to me
> please enlighten my dumbass



Nissan limits everything, such as the amount of gas, low redline, and even air flow.
<TECHNOSQUARE - PRODUCTS - TECHNOSQUARE - 350Z TECHNOS ECU>
This link will explain it better. The SE-R accelerates nicely 0-60, and then it gets limited by the computer. If I look at my exhaust, you can tell I run rich. The chip will make a difference if the car was stock.


----------



## BigJeff26 (Apr 6, 2007)

great info...i never thought about even touching ECU till i finally got off my lazy ass and installed my intake manifold (powder coat red to match exterior too):woowoo: :woowoo:


----------

